# Ham off a Wild Hog How to Cook it?



## wks41

This ham has to be 15lbs.  How do you guys cook yours.


----------



## hawgrider1200

slowly on the smoker indirect heat till it falls off the bone.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

I'm going to have to sort of, kind of, disagree with with Hawgrider.

My experience has been that wild pork is not near as fat as domestic pork, and that low and slow produces and incredibly dry, mouth filling product.

I bite my tongue when I say it, but  I think wild pork is better done with crock pot method which is described on an adjoining thread.

If you want to do it outside, I would definitely foil it (also described in an adjoining thread) with plenty of liquid -- apple juice, Wild Turkey, or BBQ sauce (or any other liquid that is not too strong and suits your taste).

Also, my experience has been, your mileage may differ, is that wild pork is a little stronger than "the other white meat" and may offend some palates.  So on this basis I suggest a moister method to cut some of the strong taste.


----------



## fishndinty

Prepared correctly (this is mostly caring for the meat properly after the kill), wild pork is IMO milder, sweeter, and a finer meat than store bought piggie.

Low and slow cooks it just fine in the smoker.  You want the interior temp of the smoker no hotter than 225F , and you want to pull the meat when the internal temp of the ham or shoulder is 160F at the innermost part.  It will come up to 165F all by itself.

I completely agree about the marinade.  We did one with apple juice, orange juice for some acid, and a secret spice mix last time. 

Then we rubbed it down with a secret rub (hint: sage, cayenne, black pepper, salt, brown sugar) and used an injector to send some of the liquid marinade inside it.

It was simply the finest wild game I have ever had the pleasure to eat. I probably ate 3 lbs that day!!!! Sonny woulda slapped me for eating that much at his restaurant!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

in the ground!


----------



## jimbo4116

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm going to have to sort of, kind of, disagree with with Hawgrider.
> 
> My experience has been that wild pork is not near as fat as domestic pork, and that low and slow produces and incredibly dry, mouth filling product.
> 
> I bite my tongue when I say it, but  I think wild pork is better done with crock pot method which is described on an adjoining thread.
> 
> If you want to do it outside, I would definitely foil it (also described in an adjoining thread) with plenty of liquid -- apple juice, Wild Turkey, or BBQ sauce (or any other liquid that is not too strong and suits your taste).
> 
> Also, my experience has been, your mileage may differ, is that wild pork is a little stronger than "the other white meat" and may offend some palates.  So on this basis I suggest a moister method to cut some of the strong taste.



Good advice.



fishndinty said:


> Prepared correctly (this is mostly caring for the meat properly after the kill), wild pork is IMO milder, sweeter, and a finer meat than store bought piggie.
> 
> Low and slow cooks it just fine in the smoker.  You want the interior temp of the smoker no hotter than 225F , and you want to pull the meat when the internal temp of the ham or shoulder is 160F at the innermost part.  It will come up to 165F all by itself.
> 
> I completely agree about the marinade.  We did one with apple juice, orange juice for some acid, and a secret spice mix last time.
> 
> Then we rubbed it down with a secret rub (hint: sage, cayenne, black pepper, salt, brown sugar) and used an injector to send some of the liquid marinade inside it.
> 
> It was simply the finest wild game I have ever had the pleasure to eat. I probably ate 3 lbs that day!!!! Sonny woulda slapped me for eating that much at his restaurant!



Flavor of wild pork depends on several factors. Size, age and sex. Just like deer.

IF you have a 15# ham off a boar hog he was pretty good size and could be really strong.  Sow not so strong.

My suggestion would be to slice off a little and pan fry it to test its palatability.


----------



## wvdawg

hawgrider1200 said:


> slowly on the smoker indirect heat till it falls off the bone.



I agree with hawgrider - slow and long - but then pull it apart and put in a foil pan with your favorite BBQ sauce or maybe some beer and onions - stick it back over the grill to reheat just before eating it.


----------



## fishndinty

jimbo4116 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Flavor of wild pork depends on several factors. Size, age and sex. Just like deer.
> 
> IF you have a 15# ham off a boar hog he was pretty good size and could be really strong.  Sow not so strong.
> 
> My suggestion would be to slice off a little and pan fry it to test its palatability.




I agree with you.  I learned to deal with rank old boar meat by doing a 3 day soak in ice water with a lil vinegar added.  Change the liquid out every day and keep it iced.  This will tenderize the meat and take out the strong flavor.


----------



## dpoole

Take the bone out first !!!!


----------



## nickel back

if you have an injector make you up some good juice to inject in it and smoke it slow........good stuff for sure

here is one I done not to long ago....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311498


----------

